# can a disc brake mount be put on a v-brake frame?



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

I have a wonderful 11-year old Soulcraft Option 3with cantilever bosses and no disc brake mount. I'd like to upgrade the bike and keep it running for a few more years, but its impossible to find decent, modern, wide rims that are v-brake compatible.

Soulcraft doesn't seem interested in doing this work for me. A local shop that does frame repair told me that you can't just braze on the brake mount and a brace, but that the chainstay and seatstay would need to be replaced too.

Is this the case? Do I have other options?


----------



## restlessrider (Nov 29, 2007)

Unless your frame has unusually light/thin-walled stays, there is no need to replace them. A disc mount with a support between the stays on the disc side is not difficult to add to the frame.
That doesn't mean it will be cheap work though or that most builders would be enthusiastic to do it.


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

Yes. It's easy.


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

You would be much better off putting that money into even a low end modern frame. An 11 year old mountain bike isn't going to feel much better than a road bike compared to the current trends.


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

The thing is, I already have a bike that I love that I can upgrade with some new parts and make it even better for "only" $1500-$2000. 

A new bike is going to cost 3x that much. 

Given the current, rapidly changing state of MTB technology and "standards", I feel like it would be a good idea wait 3-4 years to buy a new bike.


----------



## armyofevilrobots (Oct 4, 2013)

The price of the modification is likely to be a significant percentage of a new frame price.
You can get a pretty sweet mass-produced steel frame for $600 if you look around (take a look at production privee for example).

If you're waffling on the price, then the disk brake mod is probably false economy.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Take that ~$1500 and get a nice used full suspension bike that someone else has already upgraded. You're welcome.


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

You guys aren't telling me what I want to hear! I suppose that's kind of the point of asking.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Jeez, nothing wrong with the idea. If you like the bike, it's only a ~$75 investment (what I charge) plus a new rear wheel. I've done probably 100 disc tab additions over the years, they are well worth it if you have a bike that just works for you.

-Walt


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

Walt said:


> ...they are well worth it if you have a bike that just works for you.


Exactly! Send it to Walt! $75 is a paltry sum, compared to the time I spent making a tab from scratch for my own rear disc conversion (of course, I had $0 into materials...But my labor is expensive  ).
Otherwise, I don't understand the attitude about an old bike, old geometry, etc. The OP stated the bike was "wonderful"; the advent of newer and *better* designs doesn't invalidate one's impression of what they are currently riding. If you love what you're riding, then why not update it and keep it functional for as long as you can?


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Can it be done? yes. Easy to do with a competent frame builder. The most important part will be the bracing. If it's really thin wall steel tubing, I'd look at multiple bracing points. Also have to look at clearance inside the frame for a rotor. Might need to dimple the frame for rotor clearance.

IMO, it's getting into the case of is it worth it though? You can easily find 25mm internal width rim brake rims (WTB dual duty for example) that will work great with 2.3" tires. Can you really fit a bigger tire in your frame? Old bikes are fun, and the soulcraft is pretty highly regarded bike (impressively high ratings on the MTBR review section). But it's 10 years old. If the parts are well used and you're looking at $1,500 in new parts, that's a pretty decent bit down on a new bike. I'd do a basic fix of the soulcraft and seriously look at a new bike (but different than the soulcraft, becase it's definitely worth keeping around).

Standards change, and they are always changing. Tapered steer tube, definitely going to stick around for a while. Boost vs. thru-axle? I'd go boost. It's picking up a little slower than the QR to thru-axle standard, but it's a good standard for plus size wheels. It also has slightly better spoke bracing on 29er wheels if you're a tall (ie. big) rider.


----------



## bbbr (Nov 6, 2005)

Send it to Walt, he did the disc tab and brace on my cross check several years ago and it's still going strong without any issues.


----------



## Cord (Dec 10, 2006)

Way too many "experts" on here. Yes it can be done, i've done quite a few. Worrying about thin walls is overkill. If you like the frame, go find a local frame builder!!!


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

Cord said:


> Way too many "experts" on here. Yes it can be done, i've done quite a few. Worrying about thin walls is overkill. If you like the frame, go find a local frame builder!!!


Agreed. Just because it's an out of date 26'er means it's not worth it to some. Just answer the question: can it be done? Of course it can. Disc's brakes started on these frames before wheel sizes graduated. It's just a task, not a prejudice of opinion.

Eric


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Brake Therapy Conversion Kit

Or there's always this... I think the 75 dollars spent with Walt is money better spent.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

NYrr496 said:


> Or there's always this... I think the 75 dollars spent with Walt is money better spent.


Well now, that link made my autovirus go into high gear.


----------

